# north of the tyne mini meet



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

HI Mall and I are wanting to have a mini meet north of the tyne on wednesday 23rd feb at 7pm possible venue 3 horse shoes pub just off a189 about 4miles north of the tunnel anyone interested cheers keith

MEET 7PM THE THREE HORSE SHOES HATHERY LANE HORTON NE24 4HF


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I am as you know mate. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If only I had a TT :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will have to see what I am working


----------



## Scrappy (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll be there...looking forward to it.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Jeff's coming as well, anybody else up for this ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dont think I will make it now the qS is going in for a new clutch


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can we come in the Mini?


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah should be about to make this one chaps!

I'll look up the location and see you then!

I'll try and pull my finger out and get the new reg put on the car! 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Can we come in the Mini?


Course you can.


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Would not mind another location, but got a previous engagement on this date. 
Philip & Sue.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No probs, may do it again sometime. Postcode and address now added to first post. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Who counted the miles from the Tunnel ? We are two miles north and it's nine miles from here :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Who counted the miles from the Tunnel ? We are two miles north and it's nine miles from here :lol: :lol:


glad the postcode is up then I was heading south for sure!

Hoe to catch up with you fella to sort out this years membership

8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone else up fot this ?


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

malstt said:


> Anyone else up fot this ?


Thanks for PM ......yeah I'll pop up .....is it near Silverlink off A19


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

markevo said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else up fot this ?
> ...


Off the spine road north of Silverlink


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Postcode in first post now, are you coming andrew ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Postcode in first post now, are you coming andrew ?


Thats a daft question :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

See you there then mate.


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> markevo said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


I'll use the post code not sure where spine road is ........I'll shpould be there for 8ish


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

the Spine Road is in fact the a189 travel north from tunnel its signposted Ive pmd my mobile incase u get lost


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Keith


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo cant make this they sent the wrong clutch and Phil is having to go the Newcastle to get the right one


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Defo cant make this they sent the wrong clutch and Phil is having to go the Newcastle to get the right one


Shame you cant make it, but hope you get the car sorted.


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry Lads , Im not going to make it after all ...........our lass is cooking a meal and I dont want to piss her off by saying to warm it up for when I get back in............takes the romance out of it I suppose 

Anyway have a good meet .........I will get to meet ya's all next time :wink: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Any excuse  shame you cant make it. Hope to meet you at the next one.


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

malstt said:


> Any excuse  shame you cant make it. Hope to meet you at the next one.


 Hahahaha its not worth the shite I would get from her LOL ......deffo next time tho


----------

